# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Jätkäsaaren raitioyhteyden työmailta

## Rattivaunu

Olen perustanut kuvaston, jossa seurataan Jätkäsaaren raitiotien kehittymistä vastaavalla tavoin, kuin esittelin linjan 9 raiteiden ja Kampin raitiotien kehittymistä vuosina 2006 - 2009.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jokunen kuva Länsisatamankadun työmaalta on lisätty kuvastoon. Jatko-osuus alkaa tästä. Myös hieman idempää on uutta kuvamateriaalia.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielenkiintoisia kuvia! Näyttää siltä, että Mechelinin/Itämeren isoristikko ei ole vielä paikoillaan ja Töölön suuntaan menevä vaunu ajaa siis kyllä vaihteeseen, muttei risteä Kampista tulevan raiteen kanssa, vaan tuo raide on poikki. Onko tosiaan näin, vai näenkö väärin?

----------


## hylje

Kävin paikalla tänään, ristikko vaikutti olleen paikoillaan. En ottanut kuvia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin paikalla tänään, ristikko vaikutti olleen paikoillaan.


Kävin tänään katsomassa. Kyllä ristikko on paikoillaan, ja nyt se näkyikin ihan hyvin. Betonia lie valun yhteydessä tullut vähän sinne sun tänne, ja kuva on otettu niin varhaisessa vaiheessa, ettei sitä ole vielä putsattu vääristä paikoista pois.

Missähän kunnossa mahtaa nämä uudet vaihteet olla kahden vuoden päästä, kun yhteys Ruoholahdenkadulle avataan? Ettei vaan olis variot kuluttaneet vaihteita puhki siihen mennessä  :Sad:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuvastoa on päivitetty suunnassa Kampintorilta rantaan.

----------


## Max

Toisin kuin kuvateksti väittää ei Ruoholahdenkadulta näy olevan tulossa yhteyttä Hietalahteen muuten kuin Länsiterminaalin kautta kiertämällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisin kuin kuvateksti väittää ei Ruoholahdenkadulta näy olevan tulossa yhteyttä Hietalahteen muuten kuin Länsiterminaalin kautta kiertämällä.


Sama virhe oli myös viime Raitiossa. Olettaisin sen perustuvan liikennesuunnitelmakuvaan, jossa tuollainen rata oli aikanaan piirrettynä. Myöhemmässä, tarkemmassa katusuunnitelmakuvassa sitä ei enää ollut eikä tuota ratayhteyttä ole myöskään tulossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minkäs kuvan alla siellä nyt on virheitä? Korjaan ne toki, kun vain kerrotte mitä pitää korjata.

Illalla myöhään (18.7.) tein pari lisäystä ja aamulla aikaisin vielä pari tarkennusta. Missä kohtaa vielä on jotain epäselvää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minkäs kuvan alla siellä nyt on virheitä? Korjaan ne toki, kun vain kerrotte mitä pitää korjata.


En osaa sanoa, kun en ole kuvatekstejä lukenut, katsoin vain kuvat. Länsisatamankadulla muuten etenee työt joutuisaan! Saaren puolella sen sijaan ei ole oikein tietoakaan edes kadusta vielä, saati sitten kiskoista. Kuitenkin 11 kuukauden päästä siellä jo liikennöidään. Tekisi mieli ehdottaa, että ainakin alkuvaiheessa puolet kaseista ajaisi Jätkän puolelle ja puolet Salmisaaren silmukkaan. Se nimittäin on yllättävän suosittu vaihtopaikka lännen busseista, ja palvelee nyt Salmisaarenrannan aluettakin.

Raitiossa tuo mainittu erhe oli sivun 27 ylälaidassa kuvatekstissä.

----------


## Resiina

> Olen perustanut kuvaston, jossa seurataan Jätkäsaaren raitiotien kehittymistä vastaavalla tavoin, kuin esittelin linjan 9 raiteiden ja Kampin raitiotien kehittymistä vuosina 2006 - 2009.


Hmm laitampa minkäkin muutaman kuvan . Kuvattu 15.07.2010
http://picasaweb.google.com/Resiina....Rakennustoita#

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Raitiossa tuo mainittu erhe oli sivun 27 ylälaidassa kuvatekstissä.


Viitannet Raition 2 / 2010 uutiskuvaan. Se tieto taas perustui lehden 3 / 2009 aukeamalla 22 - 23 näkyvään isoon karttaan. Vasta nyt, kun kiskot ovat maassa kiinni, näkee että Ruoholahdenrannasta ei tulekaan suoraa raidetta kuutosen nykyiselle päätepysäkille. Enpä nyt muistakaan, mikä tietotoimisto lehtemme toimitukseen noin hirvittävän erheellisiä karttoja lähettelee...  :Smile: 

Itse muuten luokittelen tuon alueen kuuluvan Hietalahteen (, joka ei ole edes kaupunginosa). Raitioliikenteessä Hietalahdeksi taidetaan mieltää lähinnä kutosen silmukka ja vaikkapa torialue.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viitannet Raition 2 / 2010 uutiskuvaan. Se tieto taas perustui lehden 3 / 2009 aukeamalla 22 - 23 näkyvään isoon karttaan.





> Sama virhe oli myös viime Raitiossa. Olettaisin sen perustuvan liikennesuunnitelmakuvaan, jossa tuollainen rata oli aikanaan piirrettynä. Myöhemmässä, tarkemmassa katusuunnitelmakuvassa sitä ei enää ollut eikä tuota ratayhteyttä ole myöskään tulossa.


Jep, eli tuo kartta sivuilla 22-23 on juuri tämä mainitsemani liikennesuunnitelma. Se on päivätty 2.4.2009. Liikennesuunnitelmat ovat loppujen lopuksi aika raakoja, kartassahan on myös rata Fredalta Malmninrinteeseen, eikä sellaistakaan olla tekemässä.

Länsilinkin katusuunnitelmakuva, jonka päivitetty versio on päivätty 25.11.2008 ja jossa siis näkyvät kaikki toteutettavat radat oikein, on siis itse asiassa vanhempi (johtuen siitä, että alueen suunnittelu elää poikkeuksellisen vilkkaasti, itse asiassa tuo 2.4.2009 päivätty liikennesuunnitelmakaan ei ole enää voimassa, kun pyörätiejärjestelyitä on muokattu Ruoholahdenkadulla). Katusuunnitelma on kuitenkin tarkempi ja siten luotettavampi lähde, ja siinä radat on esitetty oikein. Toivotaan, että sekin saadaan Raitioon jossain vaiheessa.

Katusuunnitelmaankaan ei muuten voi sataprosenttisesti luottaa. Ysin katusuunnitelmia hyväksyttäessä ei vara/varikkoyhteyksiä Itä-Pasilassa ollut merkitty niihin, sillä yhteyksistä päätettiin vasta myöhemmin. Katusuunnitelmia ei kuitenkaan enää uusittu eikä hyväksytetty uudelleen. Eli Pasilassa kävi niin, että tehtiin sellaisiakin ratoja, joita katusuunnitelmassa ei ole!

----------


## Resiina

Tässä kuvassa ja toisessa kuvassa näkyy Lapilahdenkadun ja Malminrinteen risteys.Aikoinaan raitiolinjan 6 päätepysäkki oli marian sairaalan edessä ja reitti kulki 01.06.1959 asti kyseisen risteyksen luota, tuolloinen reitti oli Lapinlahdenkatu-Eerikinkatu-Annankatu-Kalevankatu-Mannerheimintie-...-Arabia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tässä kuvassa ja toisessa kuvassa näkyy Lapilahdenkadun ja Malminrinteen risteys.Aikoinaan raitiolinjan 6 päätepysäkki oli marian sairaalan edessä ja reitti kulki 01.06.1959 asti kyseisen risteyksen luota, tuolloinen reitti oli Lapinlahdenkatu-Eerikinkatu-Annankatu-Kalevankatu-Mannerheimintie-...-Arabia.


Tuota asiaa ajattelin itsekin kuvaa otettaessa. Minähän muistan - en itse raitioliikennettä Lapinlahdenkadulla - mutta sen, kun kiskoja sieltä revittiin maasta pois. Eerikinkadulla on näkynyt viime päiviin saakka jälkiä raitiotiestä. Ja tuossa Malminrinteellä on johdinautojakin nähty eräänä kautena, mutta ei ilmeisesti kuutosen ajaessa Mariaan. Kuutosen aikana 14 meni käsittääkseni Fredaa kahteen suuntaan. Vanhojen raitiovaununkuljettajien kertoman mukaan risteys Eerikinkatu / Freda oli ylöspäin ajettaessa viheliäinen, kun mäessä oli huomattava virraton kohta ja siihen kuitenkin piti tulla alhaisella nopeudella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja tuossa Malminrinteellä on johdinautojakin nähty eräänä kautena, mutta ei ilmeisesti kuutosen ajaessa Mariaan.


Malminrinteessä on vielä ainakin yksi ajojohtojen kannatinlankojen kiinnityskoukkukin jäljellä. Saas nähdä, tuleeko sille taas käyttöä. Fredallahan vanhoja koukkuja taas käytetään, tällä kertaa kuitenkin ratikoiden ajolankoja varten.

Ratikan koukkuja on jäljellä seinissä muuten ainakin Eerikinkadulla ja Lapinlahdenkadulla. Kalevankadulla ja Annankadulla en ole tullut katsoneeksi, voi niitä sielläkin olla.




> Minähän muistan - en itse raitioliikennettä Lapinlahdenkadulla - mutta sen, kun kiskoja sieltä revittiin maasta pois.


Eilen, kun kävelin Eerikinkadulla, katselin taas noita kiskojen jälkiä. Osaatko sanoa noin suurin piirtein vuotta, milloin ne kiskot purettiin? Sitä nimittäin pohdittiin eilen. Mitä ilmeisimmin katukiveys on ollut paikoillaan ainakin vuodesta 1959 saakka koskemattomana  lukuunottamatta sitä kiskojen väliä, joka sitten kivettiin purkutöiden yhteydessä uudelleen. Mutta milloin?

Kuinkahan monta kertaa katu olisi päällystetty uudelleen, jos päällysteenä olisi tylsä asvaltti? Kivet ovat "ikuisia", ainakin tuollaisella suht rauhallisella kadulla, joka näkyy olevan hyvin perustettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eilen, kun kävelin Eerikinkadulla, katselin taas noita kiskojen jälkiä. Osaatko sanoa noin suurin piirtein vuotta, milloin ne kiskot purettiin? Sitä nimittäin pohdittiin eilen. Mitä ilmeisimmin katukiveys on ollut paikoillaan ainakin vuodesta 1959 saakka koskemattomana  lukuunottamatta sitä kiskojen väliä, joka sitten kivettiin purkutöiden yhteydessä uudelleen. Mutta milloin?


Käydessäni uimakoulua Yrjönkadun uimahallissa. Ja sehän oli kesäkuu 1972. Silloin siis revittiin maasta ylös viimeisetkin kiskonjämät Eerikinkadulta. Osa kiskotuksesta oli poistunut jo paljon aikaisemmin. Lapinlahdenkadulla kiskotuksen viimeiset osat katosivat jo 1960-luvun jälkipuoliskolla. Koko osuudella Mannerheimintie - Marian sairaala on edelleen paljon ilmajohtojen kannatinkoukkuja - aivan kuten koko linjan 14 vanhalla reitillä Meilahdesta Laivurinkadulle. Tolppiakin on monessa paikassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käydessäni uimakoulua Yrjönkadun uimahallissa. Ja sehän oli kesäkuu 1972. Silloin siis revittiin maasta ylös viimeisetkin kiskonjämät Eerikinkadulta.


Aika pitkään ovat saaneet olla siellä! Vaikka niihän se oli Kuliksessakin. Mahtaakohan Kuliksessa olla mitään koukkuja jäljellä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aika pitkään ovat saaneet olla siellä! Vaikka niihän se oli Kuliksessakin.


Juu, varsinkin siihen nähden, että tuolle linjaukselle ei ollut tulossa raitioliikennettä tuolloin näkyvissä olleelle tulevaisuudelle. Miten käy Linjojen raitiotielle ja silmukalle? Se on ainakin tilausliikenteen kannalta hyvä paikka, ja käytetäänhän sitä jonkin verran varakääntöpaikkanakin.

Ulkomailla näkee aika paljon käytöstä poistettuja raitioratoja ja johdinautojen ilmajohtoja. Tässä jämäkiskotusta Oslosta ja tässä Genèvestä, tässä taas käytöstä poistunut johdinauton silmukka Lausannessa ja tässä linjaliikenteeltä poistunutta ilmajohdotusta Winterthurissa. Winterthurin tapahtumista oli juttua johdinautot-ketjussa. Sen jälkeen paikkakunnalla poikettuani paljastui, että Breiten 1,5 km:n pätkän purkamisen jälkeen loppu osuus onkin rakennettu uusiksi / peruskorjattu niin, että sitä voi taas käyttää varayhteytenä ja / tai hallireittinä. Breiten linjahan meni dieselille jo 1986 ja osa johdotuksesta jäi eristyksiin muusta verkostosta. Eristyksiin jäänyt pätkä siis purettiin viime tammikuussa - liki neljännesvuosisadan joutenolon jälkeen.

Joissakin maissa raitioteiden ja trollikoiden infraa taidetaan peruskorjata katuremonttien yhteydessä ikään kuin itsestäänselvyytenä. Jos ratikka- tai johdinautolinjan lopullisesta lakkauttamisesta ei päätöstä sillä alueella ole, infra laitetaan täysin uusiksi katuinfran mukana. Jos taas liikennettä ei ole näköpiirissä, kiskot viimein poistetaan ja / tai ilmajohdot myös.

----------


## Samppa

> Aika pitkään ovat saaneet olla siellä! Vaikka niihän se oli Kuliksessakin. Mahtaakohan Kuliksessa olla mitään koukkuja jäljellä?


Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että siellä on jopa kiskonjämiä jäljellä jossakin heinikossa. Valitettavasti en muista/tiedä tarkkaa paikkaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Missäpäin Helsinkiä on vielä kiskoa kadussa merkkinä menneestä raitioliikenteestä? Itselleni tulee mieleen lähinnä vanhat päätesilmukat Arabiassa, Harjutorilla ja Töölöntorilla sekä vanhan ratalinjauksen kiskonpätkä Pasilan sillan itäpäässä. Onko vielä muitakin kohteita?

Koukkuja löytyy muuten myös Katajanokalta vanhan päättärilenkin varrelta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> [...]vanhan ratalinjauksen kiskonpätkä Pasilan sillan itäpäässä.


Jos en pahasti väärin muista, tätä pätkää ei enää ole.

----------


## hylje

Lissabonissa Portugalissa muutaman kerran käyneenä voin hehkuttaa kaupungin lukuisia jämäraiteita ja -virroituksia. Historiasta tai suunnitelmista on paha sanoa mitään kun en ole tutkinut, mutta vanhaa kaupunkia kiertämällä mielenkiintoisia, pitkäänkin käyttämättömiä raiteita löytyy nopeasti. 

Ne lienevät geometrialtaan lähinnä 2-akselisen vaunun ajettavia, joten 2-akselisten pikkuhiljaa hajotessa pois käyttö jää viimeisiltäkin linjoilta pois.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jatketaanpa tulevaisuuden kiskoista. Kuvastoa on täydennetty alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ratatyömaalla on tapahtunut jälleen pientä edistymistä, tällä kertaa Kampin päässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ilahduttavaa on se, että Malminrinteen ratikkakaistan korotus todellakin on korotus. Reunakivi on lähes yhtä korkealla kuin viereisen jalkakäytävän reunakivi. Lopullinen ajoratojen asvaltti tietysti vielä madaltaa korotusta siitä, millainen se nyt on, mutta silti näyttää siltä, että korotus on huomattavasti korkeampi kuin vaikkapa Mannerheimintiellä.




> Missäpäin Helsinkiä on vielä kiskoa kadussa merkkinä menneestä raitioliikenteestä? Itselleni tulee mieleen lähinnä vanhat päätesilmukat Arabiassa, Harjutorilla ja Töölöntorilla sekä vanhan ratalinjauksen kiskonpätkä Pasilan sillan itäpäässä. Onko vielä muitakin kohteita?


Mä luulisin, ettei enää ole. Vuonna 1990 näkyi vielä Ruskeasuon päättärisilmukan sisällä pätkä kiskoa, joka oli johtanut Mannerheimintien länsipuolella sijaitseviin vaunuhalleihin. Ja Kuliksen viimeiset kiskot taisivat hävitä vasta 1980-luvulla.




> Koukkuja löytyy muuten myös Katajanokalta vanhan päättärilenkin varrelta.


Lapinlahden-Kalevankadun koukkuja, joista  aiemmin oli puhe, näkyy muuten myös Annankadulla ja Kalevankadulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tervehdys JNo-foton osastolta. Toistaiseksi tuoreimpien kuvien osuus alkaa tästä kuvasta.

----------


## 339-DF

http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/Busholmen/190910+016A.jpg

Tässä kuvassa tuo kahden kiskon liitoskohta näyttää aika hurjalta, ikään kuin siinä olisi kaksi suoraa kiskoa, jotka on hitsattu toisiinsa yhteen vinosti. Ei kaarretta ollenkaan. Näyttikö tuo siltä myös paikanpäällä? Ei kai tämä sentään ole lopullinen kiinnitys? Tulee aikamoinen heitto sivusuunnassa, jos vaunu tuosta menee.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/Busholmen/190910+016A.jpg
> 
> Tässä kuvassa tuo kahden kiskon liitoskohta näyttää aika hurjalta, ikään kuin siinä olisi kaksi suoraa kiskoa, jotka on hitsattu toisiinsa yhteen vinosti. Ei kaarretta ollenkaan. Näyttikö tuo siltä myös paikanpäällä? Ei kai tämä sentään ole lopullinen kiinnitys? Tulee aikamoinen heitto sivusuunnassa, jos vaunu tuosta menee.


Toivottavasti lopullinen ratkaisu on parempi. Kuvassa raide näyttää vähän "valmiimmalta" kuin livenä paikan päällä. Olisi aikamoinen kokemus mennä tuosta nykyisenlaisesta Variolla vaikkapa sellaisella 55 km/h nopeudella...  :Cool:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pienen tauon jälkeen on käyty kameran kanssa katsastamassa ratatyömaita. Toistaiseksi tuoreimmat kuvat alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kiitos taas kerran mahtavista kuvista. Oikein vatsapohjaa kutittelee, kun ajattelee koko juttua: kaksi vuotta sitten alueella oli satakoneita, satamarata ja ties mitä. Nyt ratikkakiskot, jotka ovat tosi urbaani juttu.  :Laughing: 

Olen katusuunnitelmat kyllä HKR:n sivuilla nähnyt, mutta tuleekohan kasin silmukka siihen kohtaan, johon nykyiset kiskot päättyvät? Ihmetetyttää myös, miten liikenteen aloittaminen voi venyä 1.1.2012, kun näin pitkällä ollaan jo. Voiko jonkun sähkönsyöttöaseman rakentaminen viedä niin kauan?

----------


## Albert

On hienoa ja kattavaa kuvitusta todella.
No se viivästys on vain nelisen kuukautta.
Verrattuna vaikka raide-Jokerin edistymiseen se on vain pieni , pieni hetki.

----------


## late-

> Olen katusuunnitelmat kyllä HKR:n sivuilla nähnyt, mutta tuleekohan kasin silmukka siihen kohtaan, johon nykyiset kiskot päättyvät? Ihmetetyttää myös, miten liikenteen aloittaminen voi venyä 1.1.2012, kun näin pitkällä ollaan jo. Voiko jonkun sähkönsyöttöaseman rakentaminen viedä niin kauan?


Kuvista en ihan pysty tunnistamaan mihin asti kiskot on tehty. Luulen, että niitä tulee vielä hieman lisää, mutta silmukka on aika pian kohdalla. Katsuunnitelmakoostetta ei ole nyt käsillä. Silmukkahan on pitkällä tähtäimellä väliaikainen, mutta seisonee kuitenkin paikallaan ainakin viisi vuotta. Silmukan malli saatiin lopullisesti löytyä lukkoon vasta vajaa kuukausi sitten ja muun muassa kuvissakin näkyvää korkeaa maavallia pitää hiukan siirtää sen tieltä.

Viivytys johtuu lähinnä siitä, että sähkönsyöttöasema tulee kerrostalon alakertaan. Kerrostalon rakentaminen puolestaan hiukan siirtyi, joten kokonaisuutta olisi hankalaa saada kuntoon syysliikenteen alkuun. Siirtämällä suoraan vuodenvaihteeseen yritetään samalla saada vähän testausaikaa valmiille yhteydelle. Radan pitäisi näillä näkymin olla liikennöintikunnossa jo marraskuussa. Ysin radathan valmistuivat vasta aivan viime tipassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kameramies on viimein herännyt talviunilta. Heti aluksi linssin eteen osui Lapinlahdenkadun ja Malminrinteen risteystyömaa, jonne on tänä viikonloppuna ilmestynyt kiskotusta. Uusia kuvia onkin tarjolla alkaen tästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Työt ovat hiukan edistyneet varsinkin Lapinlahdenkadun risteyksen lähistöllä edellisen kuvapäivityksen jälkeen. Uusia kuvia alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiskotusta on jatkettu Ruoholahdenkadulla ja Jätkäsaarenlaiturilla. Uutta kiskotusta on myös tulevalla Tyynenmerenkadulla. Kuvastoa lienee mielekästä tutkailla alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ketjun teemaan liittyviä kuvia on lisätty Jätkäsaari-kansioon alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kameraa on ulkoilutettu tänään Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden työmailla, ensin Kampintorilla ja sen jälkeen Ruoholahdenkadulla - ja lopulta Jätkäsaaren puolella. Uusia kuvia on katseltavissa alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kameraa on ulkoilutettu tänään Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden työmailla, ensin Kampintorilla ja sen jälkeen Ruoholahdenkadulla - ja lopulta Jätkäsaaren puolella. Uusia kuvia on katseltavissa alkaen tästä kuvasta.


Tämän kuvan kuvatekstissä mainitset, että kääntösilmukka puuttuu. Se taitaa juuri ja juuri rajautua kuvastasi pois, mutta kyllä siellä kääntösilmukantapainen on jo olemassa kivikasan juurella. Minkäänlaista yhteyttä aiemmin rakennettuun rataan ei ole.

----------


## Albert

> Kameraa on ulkoilutettu tänään Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden työmailla, ensin Kampintorilla ja sen jälkeen Ruoholahdenkadulla - ja lopulta Jätkäsaaren puolella. Uusia kuvia on katseltavissa alkaen tästä kuvasta.


Ruoholahdenkadun kuvista näkee taas niin selvästi miten mahdotonta täällä on rakentaa suoraa raidetta suoralle kadulle.
Varmastikaan noissa mutkissa ei ole siirtymäkaaria, kun ei kerran ollut 1800 -luvullakaan.

----------


## late-

> Ruoholahdenkadun kuvista näkee taas niin selvästi miten mahdotonta täällä on rakentaa suoraa raidetta suoralle kadulle.


Suoraa rataa voidaan rakentaa helposti, jos tyydytään kulkemaan henkilöautojen seassa. Jos ei haluta kulkea muun liikenteen seassa, on väistettävä muun liikenteen tarvitsemia rakenteita. Kadun suunnittelussa kun on muitakin osapuolia kuin raitiotie. Kuvista muuten myös näkee aika selvästi, ettei kadun keskilinja ole suora. Toinen reuna siirtyy noin kymmenen metriä Lastenlehdon puiston muurin jälkeen. Ihan pelkän raitiotienkin kannalta tällä on se vaikutus, että pysäkit on sijoitettava leveämmälle osuudelle ja raitiotiessä on silloin oltava sivuttaissiirtymä pysäkkilaiturien takia.




> Varmastikaan noissa mutkissa ei ole siirtymäkaaria, kun ei kerran ollut 1800 -luvullakaan.


Määrittelykysymys. Onhan Helsingissä käytännöllisesti katsoen kaikissa kaarteissa tasoitusjaksot. Klotoidisiirtymiä ei ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suoraa rataa voidaan rakentaa helposti, jos tyydytään kulkemaan henkilöautojen seassa.


Olishan se Ruoholahdenkadulla onnistunut muutenkin, sijoittamalla ratikkarata kadun eteläreunaan Hietalahdenkadun itäpuolella.




> Jos ei haluta kulkea muun liikenteen seassa, on väistettävä muun liikenteen tarvitsemia rakenteita.


Mieluummin niin päin, että muun liikenteen on väistettävä raitiotien tarvitsemia rakenteita. Ratikka on katutilan käyttäjistä raskain.

Sinänsä nuo Ruoholahdenkadun sivuttaissiirtymät eivät kuitenkaan minusta näytä kovin pahoilta. Hassuilta kylläkin. Mutta tuskin ne matkustettaessa juuri tuntuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> kyllä siellä kääntösilmukantapainen on jo olemassa kivikasan juurella. Minkäänlaista yhteyttä aiemmin rakennettuun rataan ei ole.


Kävin tänään näppäämässä pari kännykkäkuvaa. Ensimmäisessä näkyy silmukan alussa oleva vaihde sekä tuplakiskotusta kaarteessa. Jälkimmäisessä ollaan lähtöpysäkkien kohdalla. Saukonpaateenhan tulee kaksi lähtölaituria samaan tapaan kuin Käpylässäkin.

Kuvien laatu nyt on mitä on, mutta jotain niistä näkee.

----------


## Albert

> Kävin tänään näppäämässä pari kännykkäkuvaa. Ensimmäisessä näkyy silmukan alussa oleva vaihde sekä tuplakiskotusta kaarteessa.


Näyttäisi olevan käsikäyttöinen vaihde. Kai jossain pitää säästää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näyttäisi olevan käsikäyttöinen vaihde.


Mistä tuon voi nähdä tai päätellä?




> Kai jossain pitää säästää.


No joo, silmukkahan on vain tilapäinen. Mutta silti ihmettelen, jos tuo kylmäksi jää. Pitkä sivuraide ja varsinkin kahden lähtölaiturin poikkeuksellinen järjestely kun on tehty sitä silmälläpitäen, että Välimerenkadun linjakin saattaa ehtiä tämän tilapäisen silmukan käyttäjäksi. Ja silloinhan siinä sitten vekslaillaan jatkuvasti, kun on kaksi linjaa, jotka lähtevät eri raiteilta.

----------


## Albert

> Mistä tuon voi nähdä tai päätellä?


No vaikka tästä.
http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...a_ara_2005.jpg
Hieman enemmän on rautaista tavaraa kiskojen välissä, kun on sähkökääntö. Tämä on Arabiasta.

----------


## late-

> Olishan se Ruoholahdenkadulla onnistunut muutenkin, sijoittamalla ratikkarata kadun eteläreunaan Hietalahdenkadun itäpuolella.


Osa mutkista olisi kieltämättä näin saatu pois. Ei tosin ole tältä istumalta selvää voisiko jalkakäytävä olla koko matkalla saman levyinen, jotta kiskot todella olisivat suorat. Jalkakäytävän leveys määräytyisi silloin kapeimmasta poikkileikkauksesta eli leveälläkin kohdalla jalankulkijat ja jalkakäytävän puoleinen ratikkapysäkki saattaisivat kärsiä kapeimman kohdan tarpeista. 




> Mieluummin niin päin, että muun liikenteen on väistettävä raitiotien tarvitsemia rakenteita. Ratikka on katutilan käyttäjistä raskain.


Lähtökohtaisesti näin. Kun kuitenkin valmiilla kadulla on seinät vastassa molemmilla puolilla, on sovittaminen aloitettava seinistä. Pysäkkien, suojatiekorokkeiden ja kääntymiskaistojen tilaa ei voida ottaa siirtämällä taloja. Ruoholahdenkadulla bussien kääntymiskaista on Länsimetron valmistumiseen asti käytännössä välttämätön. Nyt toteutettavalla ratkaisulla bussien ei tarvitse mennä raitiotien kanssa ristiin. Minusta tämä on tarvittavista mutkista huolimatta parempi vaihtoehto kuin risteäminen, joka asettaisi koko Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen ja Jätkäsaaren raitiolinjan vastakkain. Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen pitää miettiä onko järjestelyä syytä muuttaa, kun kiskot seuraavan kerran uusitaan.

Asiaan liittyen: Monilla periaatteessa suorillakin kaduilla talojen julkisivulinja ja sitä myöten katualueen leveys vaihtelevat. Esimerkiksi paljon parjatulla Fredrikinkadulla länsipuolen talot ovat eri linjassa Rautatiekatujen pohjois- ja eteläpuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ruoholahdenkadulla bussien kääntymiskaista on Länsimetron valmistumiseen asti käytännössä välttämätön. Nyt toteutettavalla ratkaisulla bussien ei tarvitse mennä raitiotien kanssa ristiin. Minusta tämä on tarvittavista mutkista huolimatta parempi vaihtoehto kuin risteäminen, joka asettaisi koko Länsiväylän bussiliikenteen ja Jätkäsaaren raitiolinjan vastakkain.


Tämä onkin yksi niistä Ruoholahdenkadun toteutuksen parhaista puolista. Että sallitaan raitiotien kulkea ikään kuin vastavirtaan tuossa kohtaa. Sivuttaissiirtymä on pieni hinta maksettavaksi siitä, etteivät bussit ja ratikat ole toistensa tiellä. Tosin sivuttaisssiirtymää siitä olisi tullut silloinkin, jos kääntyvien bussien kaista olisi ratikkakaistojen eteläpuolella.

Muuta hyvää on liikennevalojen minimimäärä ja luova ratkaisu Lapinlahdenkadun kiertoliittymässä. Luulen, että tuosta tulee loppujen lopuksi aika sujuva reitti.

----------


## zige94

> Muuta hyvää on liikennevalojen minimimäärä ja luova ratkaisu Lapinlahdenkadun kiertoliittymässä. Luulen, että tuosta tulee loppujen lopuksi aika sujuva reitti.


Minkälainen ratkaisu siinä kiertoliittymässä on, kun ei noista kuvista kunnolla sitä ympyrää nähnyt. Meneekö kiskot keskeltä, vai?

----------


## 339-DF

Se näkyy suht hyvin kuvassa tällä sivulla: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis112.htm Scrollaa alas kunnes tulee kuva, jonka kuvateksti alkaa "Lapinlahdenpuistikon...". Siitä näkyy, että ratikka kulkee ympyrän pohjoislaitaa molemmissa suunnissa. Eli kohdassa, missä autoliikenne on yksisuuntaista, ratikkaliikenne onkin kaksisuuntaista. Jokerivaloilla sitten pysäytetään autot, kun vastavirran ratikka on tulossa. Tällä tavoin raitiolinja on huomattavasti suorempi.

----------


## Albert

> Minkälainen ratkaisu siinä kiertoliittymässä on, kun ei noista kuvista kunnolla sitä ympyrää nähnyt. Meneekö kiskot keskeltä, vai?


*Näkyisikö tässä?* Lapinlahdenkadun kiertoliittymä valmistumassa.

----------


## zige94

> Se näkyy suht hyvin kuvassa tällä sivulla: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis112.htm Scrollaa alas kunnes tulee kuva, jonka kuvateksti alkaa "Lapinlahdenpuistikon...". Siitä näkyy, että ratikka kulkee ympyrän pohjoislaitaa molemmissa suunnissa. Eli kohdassa, missä autoliikenne on yksisuuntaista, ratikkaliikenne onkin kaksisuuntaista. Jokerivaloilla sitten pysäytetään autot, kun vastavirran ratikka on tulossa. Tällä tavoin raitiolinja on huomattavasti suorempi.


Tuohan ainakin kuulostaa paremmalta ratkaisulta. Saa nähdä lähtevätkö autoilijat kiskoja seuraamaan. Voi olla että lähtevätkin, sen näkee jossain vaiheessa. Millon tuolle osuudella tuli liikennettä? Ei tainnut olla vielä vuodenvaihteessa?

----------


## 339-DF

Aika tarkkaan vuoden päästä pitäisi linjaliikenteen alkaa, syyskauden alussa 2012.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jätkäsaaren raitiotietä (Saukonpaateen johtavaa) kytketään kiinni muuhun rataverkkoon Ruoholahdessa. Uusia kuvia alkaen tästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aikaa on kulunut ja H-hetki lähestyy. Lokakuun aikana Saukonpaaden haaran pitkälle osuudelle on vedetty ilmajohdot paikoilleen. Ilmajohdotus ei ulotu Itämerenkadulle vielä, eikä myöskään Saukonpaaden kääntösilmukkaan. Tuoreita kuvia alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aikaa on kulunut ja H-hetki lähestyy.


Samoilla sanoilla voisi aloittaa tälläkin kerralla, tosin nyt puhutaan linjan 9 tilanteesta. Ajolankaa on viritelty paikoilleen Jätkäsaaren päässä, tähän mennessä suunnassa satamasta Kamppiin. Kuvaushetkeen mennessä lankaa oli Ruoholahdenrantaan saakka, sitä vastoin Ruoholahdenkadulla on vasta kannatinlangat. Uusimmat kuvat alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kameraa ulkoilutettiin tällä kerralla Länsiterminaalin päässä. Ihan vielä rataosa ei ole koeajettavassa kunnossa, mutta sekin aika koittaa hyvin pian. Jännite lienee jo kytketty ajolankoihin. Raideyhteys on ollut yhtenäinen jo hyvän aikaa.

----------

